# Tack and equestrian property recovered surrey / sussex / hamps.



## Shay (13 October 2016)

Looking on the surrey police website for an unrelated reason I came across the following post

 OPERATION LIMESTONE: SUSSEX POLICE

As a result of an investigation into Tack thefts, Sussex Police have recovered a substantial amount of equestrian equipment, garden furniture and garden ornaments from a location near to the Sussex, Surrey and Hampshire borders.

Police are now seeking assistance from the public, in particular victims of crime, who may be able to identify these items.

If you believe that any of these items are yours, please contact Sussex Police, DC Scullion on 0845 6070999 ex 80266

The full link is here http://www.virtualbumblebee.co.uk/view/OperationLimestone.asp

There is no date on this; but if anyone has been the victim of theft in the area it might be worth a call.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 October 2016)

Shame Sussex Police are reliant on Java - anyone with half a brain avoids it like the plague.


----------

